# Western Bee Supply



## DrakeB (Nov 17, 2009)

I was considering ordering 
some items from them, but I want to know if anybody has an comments,opinions, or the like against them

Thanks in advance


----------



## kwest (May 16, 2009)

i recently ordered frames from them. i am happy with thier service and their frames i like alot.


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

very happy.  Even it the mad rush of orders being delayed last spring, they jumped through hoops to get me supplies when I had to many swarms.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I have ordered from them in the past. Mostly frames, metal covers, etc. I have no complaints. Good products, good service. Shipping is a little less from them to me because they are closer.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I ordered a pallet of hive bodies a year ago. Great service, timely delivery, would do it again in a heartbeat.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## BarneyG (Aug 2, 2007)

western bee is super ! great people , great service , the frist time i drove over there they were about 2 weeks behind , and i did not know i was suppose to order ahead of time , but Rick came through he fixed me all up and even helped me get my things loaded and on the road back to oregon in 2 hours so great service from westernbee , i wouldn't order from any one else Barney


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Grant said:


> I ordered a pallet of hive bodies a year ago.


So how many hive bodies are on a pallet?


----------



## DrakeB (Nov 17, 2009)

magnet-man said:


> So how many hive bodies are on a pallet?


Probably more than i could ever use at one time


----------



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

DrakeB said:


> Probably more than i could ever use at one time


Thanks for all the kind comments - I printed and then passed this thread on to those people who make it happen - all the ones on the production floor running the machines to my brother Tim who schedules that production to Vicki who most often answers the phone.

Oh, and if it's hive bodies, we can usually get around 125 boxes on a pallet - more for smaller sizes.

Thanks again,

Rick
Western Bee
www.westernbee.com


----------



## DrakeB (Nov 17, 2009)

The prices are great from what I have seen on your site, but if i did order a pallet of hive bodies, shipping would kill me. and since I don't have a loading dock, it would be very tricky trying to get a load of pallets off a truck.

I do compliment you on your good prices for plastic foundation which I will be ordering in a few days, it is far cheaper than Dadant, Mann Lake, and definitely Brushy Mountain.


----------



## wbee (Mar 4, 2005)

DrakeB said:


> The prices are great from what I have seen on your site, but if i did order a pallet of hive bodies, shipping would kill me. and since I don't have a loading dock, it would be very tricky trying to get a load of pallets off a truck.
> 
> I do compliment you on your good prices for plastic foundation which I will be ordering in a few days, it is far cheaper than Dadant, Mann Lake, and definitely Brushy Mountain.


I encourage people to call in and ask for a quote including shipping - we have 4-5 reputable shipping companies we deal with and freight may not be as bad as one thinks. I also encourage customers to "pool" together - this further decreases shipping costs. Either way, we can get back to you usually within 24 hrs. of what the total cost of your shipment would be without any obligation. 

As far as unloading pallets - first, if you live close enough to a shipping terminal, to save more on shipping, instruct us to "hold on dock" - that means the shipping company will call you when your order arrives at that terminal, so you can come down and pick it up. This is cheaper then shipping to your residence. Second, if you do need it delivered - trucking companies can put your shipment on one of their trailers with a lift-gate. When they get to your residence, they'll use their pallet jack to place your pallet(s) on the lift gate, and then lower it to the ground. If unloading on a cement/asphalt surface, you can have them put it wherever it is to be stored for the time being. So it is pretty straight-forward and simple.

Rick


----------

